# Problem mit VisualBoyAdvance



## Schoschi (14. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele grad aus Spaß nebenbei die Feuerrote Pokémonedition auf dem Emulator VisualBoyAdvance.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht im Spiel, also über das "Startmenü" nicht speichern kann. Es kommt immer die Nachricht: "Save error. Please exchange backup memory."

Wer den Emulator kennt, wird wissen, dass man auch ja auch einfach den "Emulatorzustand" speichern kann. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, nach der Top 4 das letzte gespeicherte Spiel läd und da ich nicht ingame speichern kann fängt ein neues Spiel an :/

Ich hab schon gegoogelt und da immer wieder nur gelesen man, soll den
Speichertyp ändern und sowas. Das hat bei mir aber nichts geholfen 

Ich hab mir überlegt, einfach das Spiel mit nem anderen Emulator zu starten und einmal zu speichern. Aber ich bekomm den Spielstand nicht in einen anderen Emulator rein  Denn die benutzen alle .sav files. 
der VBA hat aber .sgm files 

Ich brauche eure Hilfe


----------

